# Kevin Mills & Co.



## Doc (Jun 8, 2005)

Kevin & Jenni Mills were in town tonight for a brief tune up in SL-4.  I must say I have to commend Mr. Mills for an excellent job of teaching. His 8 black belts students (including Jenni Mills) looked really great and I know its through no lack of a great effort on his part. Just wanted to say "good job" Kevin and some of you can post your experiences here when you get back home to the U.K. (Especially "I can't feel my legs" Amrik)


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 8, 2005)

Dang it, missed out...


----------



## Dan G (Jun 8, 2005)

Kenposikh,

What happened to your legs, Sir? Sounds like a story...

Dan


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 14, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Kevin & Jenni Mills were in town tonight for a brief tune up in SL-4. I must say I have to commend Mr. Mills for an excellent job of teaching. His 8 black belts students (including Jenni Mills) looked really great and I know its through no lack of a great effort on his part. Just wanted to say "good job" Kevin and some of you can post your experiences here when you get back home to the U.K. (Especially "I can't feel my legs" Amrik)


I just had the opportunity of working through the Book Set with Kevin Mills at the LTKKA camp this past weekend. He's a great guy, very passionate about Kenpo, and a pleasure to be around. I look forward to seeing him again soon.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 14, 2005)

Dan G said:
			
		

> Kenposikh,
> 
> What happened to your legs, Sir? Sounds like a story...
> 
> Dan




Hi Dan,

Suffice it to say that I honestly can't remember if it was one or two strikes but hey when I was asked to sit down I didn't have the ability I knew my legs were there cos I could see them but someone must have taken my knees and all bendable joints away cos there was no way I could bend them to sit.

I think you would have to ask the other guys who were there what exactly did happen cos my brain was ga ga.

On another note Doc, it was such a pleasure to meet you again and to spend time with you and all the other guys Ryan certainly was great to see you and please remind me next time not to mix Jagermeister and Tequila doen't do me any favours  :mp5: 

Bode it was great to finally put a face to the name and to all the other guys who helped me out it was truly an honour.


----------



## Doc (Jun 15, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Hi Dan, Suffice it to say that I honestly can't remember if it was one or two strikes but hey when I was asked to sit down I didn't have the ability I knew my legs were there cos I could see them but someone must have taken my knees and all bendable joints away cos there was no way I could bend them to sit. I think you would have to ask the other guys who were there what exactly did happen cos my brain was ga ga.


Amrik it was two strikes spaced very tightly, displaying one of many applications of the first movement and "slapcheck" of "Blocking Set 1." The effect of that knockout is usually a stiffening of the muscles and an inability to move. Left open hand landed first, followed by the right.


> On another note Doc, it was such a pleasure to meet you again and to spend time with you and all the other guys


My pleasure sir.


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 15, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Amrik it was two strikes spaced very tightly, displaying one of many applications of the first movement and "slapcheck" of "Blocking Set 1." The effect of that knockout is usually a stiffening of the muscles and an inability to move. Left open hand landed first, followed by the right.
> QUOTE]
> 
> and that is the effect that can be achieved by blocking set 1 as I've believed  previously good basics are good techniques in themselves.
> ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Doc, please remind me next time not to mix Jagermeister and Tequila doen't do me any favours  :mp5:


 sooooo he pulled that on you too ehhhhhh LOL


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Doc, I started to worry when you asked if my spectacles were expensive, but hey I_* trusted*_ you.


 Well, I should have warned you, he's a maniac errrrr mad Kenpo Scientist that roams about testing this and that on anyone he can!~!

  Just be grateful he forgot about his "death touch" experiment!!

   :uhyeah:


----------



## Bode (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd just like to add in my two cents. 
 Mr. Mills, Mr. Singh, and to everyone I met when the BKU stopped by the school, salute to you all. It was a pleasure to meet so many great Kenpo minds. 
 I had a brief reprieve from being the dummy subject. Igor (Mr. Some hard to pronounce german last name) and Mr. Singh were too often used in my place. Thanks!

 I can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## JamesB (Jun 15, 2005)

Well Doc asked for our experiences so here's mine:

We arrived at Dr Chapel's studio some time after 8pm after an 11 hour flight from the UK (I wasn't sure we had arrived because the MSU banner was so non-descript on the building-front). After a brief double-take at seeing Igor inside (that looks like a BKKU gi - eh!!??) we were warmly welcomed by those already training before the evening class started.

We started off with form#1 and blocking set#1 - many thanks to Bode for helping me out here - great to put a face to the name! and also the other students there who were so helpful during our brief stay in LA - sorry I can't remember all your names but thankyou all the same. Thanks also to Mr Angel and Mr Perez - great to see you both again!!!

As I'm not studying the SL4 material yet (I'm an EPAK 1st Dan and just privately practise what little I've been exposed to) I struggled somewhat with blockset#1 and form#1 - in particular the indexing on the downward blocks and pushdown blocks. I'm also confused by the forearm-alignment of the upward block but hopefully I'll get that sorted out on friday night.

The PAMing and slap-checks has been brought into our training by Mr Mills (whoohoo!) but even with these additional mechanisms I found I had to slow down to my own pace as I couldn't keep up with the others (including two blue-belts who's standard was simply excellent). I'm sure I'd "get it" in the end but just haven't had the opportunity yet.

What I really like about the SL4 material is that it's so specific - I find it easier to learn this way (not execute, but learn) when things are spelled out to the letter with nothing left to the imagination - i.e. its no longer "circle your arm like this", but step back, index, breath, index, pivot with a slap-check and breath out etc..This is simply down to the quality of material and the expertise and knowledge of the instructors.

I've had just three previous seminars with Dr Chapel - but I'm still amazed at the depth of material that is contained within the Kenpo system - and I'm just talking about basics here. Compared to "motion" kenpo (Doc's phrase I guess) it is practically a different art. From my perspective I think of it as kung-fu as it has all the "rooting", stances and "chi" built into every move and posture. But the coolest thing is, its still Kenpo and it has the same practical and amazingly effective techniques - it's just done correctly thats all! which bring me onto my final note:

I love it and can't wait to start learning SL4 !! thankyou Mr Mills (and Doc) for exposing us to this great art and giving us this opportunity - whoohoo!!!

-James


----------



## Doc (Jun 15, 2005)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Well Doc asked for our experiences so here's mine:
> 
> We arrived at Dr Chapel's studio some time after 8pm after an 11 hour flight from the UK (I wasn't sure we had arrived because the MSU banner was so non-descript on the building-front). After a brief double-take at seeing Igor inside (that looks like a BKKU gi - eh!!??) we were warmly welcomed by those already training before the evening class started.
> 
> ...


You have a really good teacher and you will be fine. In fact, you did do well, I had no idea you had not yet began to study SL-4. Good to see you sir, and I look forward to our next get together.


----------



## Shortay (Jun 16, 2005)

Now I know you're all just trying to make me jealous!!!!! 
:miffer:

It's cool to hear what a great time you guys are having and I'm sure I'll get loads more stories when you get back.

Doc, Ryan & Rod - Can't wait to see you in September (not long now!) and to meet the rest of the guys at MSU. 

xxx


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2005)

Shortay said:
			
		

> Now I know you're all just trying to make me jealous!!!!!
> :miffer:
> 
> It's cool to hear what a great time you guys are having and I'm sure I'll get loads more stories when you get back.
> ...


Hi sweetie! We're all waiting for you and I have already assigned your escort/bodyguards for the duration of your stay.


----------



## JenniM (Jun 17, 2005)

Well what can I say!! - we went to train and hang out with our SL4 family and it was just great - it was kind of surreal having Mr Ledochowski greet us at the door - just when we thought we'd got rid of him (only kidding:wink: ) it was the first time I had trained at the Doc's studio and being the only girl there I fitted in just fine  - I enjoyed our training session immensely and it was great to complete Blocking Set 1 within the class - it just seemed to roll within the group and the power and standard was just phenomenal and I certainly got caught up in it even though we hadnt long been off the plane and were probably still in UK time!  Thank you to Lincoln for partnering up with me in the technique session and for your help and guidance and also to Steve (hope I got your name right) a blue belt with a standard better than many a Black Belt I have seen - thankyou.    It was just great to see Ryan again in class - we missed him in England this year but made up for it in class and with some socialising at the bar - huge thanks and hug to you Ryan.  The structure of the class and the material covered by the Doc was as always inspirational and I especially liked the part when Amrik lost the use of his legs (he he!!) but really it was awesome to witness - he really just didnt seem to be able to bend his legs at all and was unable to sit down initially - it looked like the brain was trying to get the message through but the legs weren't listening!!  -  We have this on video tape and it happened so quickly and with such subtlety that it was over before it began !!   - awesome!!   I came away with an increased appetite to push forward with SL4 Kenpo as I know did everyone else and to be able to blend in with you guys over there just proved that we have a great Instructor over here who has a great Instructor over there (not that I'm biased or anthing :wink: ) and combine this with being able to learn from the Doc himself whenever possible well - *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT*!!!!
Also great to see Rod at the bar and spend some more social time with you big hugs to you too - sorry we didnt get to meet up in Vegas - missed meeting Marea - you look great on the bike - *"YOU GO GIRL*!"    You guys are really a very special group and I felt really sad when we had to leave you and that was only after a couple of days!!   -  Finally to the Doc - much love and hugs as always.     All in all an excellent trip - THANKYOU!!!   - PS  I know that Mr Canniford would like to add his own thanks to you all for making us feel so very welcome and for the unparalled hospitality shown to us  as he currently does not have the use of a computer and has asked me to pass his very best on to you all and cant wait to meet up again!!      Doc - sorry I didn't get to meet the Duchess and as for the Super Bowl - "we shall see......!!   Take Care everyone.  xxxx


----------



## Bode (Jun 17, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Hi sweetie! We're all waiting for you and I have already assigned your escort/bodyguards for the duration of your stay.


 I promise not to get her in any trouble that I wouldn't get into myself....


----------



## Doc (Jun 17, 2005)

JenniM said:
			
		

> Well what can I say!! - we went to train and hang out with our SL4 family and it was just great - it was kind of surreal having Mr Ledochowski greet us at the door - just when we thought we'd got rid of him (only kidding:wink: ) it was the first time I had trained at the Doc's studio and being the only girl there I fitted in just fine  - I enjoyed our training session immensely and it was great to complete Blocking Set 1 within the class - it just seemed to roll within the group and the power and standard was just phenomenal and I certainly got caught up in it even though we hadnt long been off the plane and were probably still in UK time!  Thank you to Lincoln for partnering up with me in the technique session and for your help and guidance and also to Steve (hope I got your name right) a blue belt with a standard better than many a Black Belt I have seen - thankyou.    It was just great to see Ryan again in class - we missed him in England this year but made up for it in class and with some socialising at the bar - huge thanks and hug to you Ryan.  The structure of the class and the material covered by the Doc was as always inspirational and I especially liked the part when Amrik lost the use of his legs (he he!!) but really it was awesome to witness - he really just didnt seem to be able to bend his legs at all and was unable to sit down initially - it looked like the brain was trying to get the message through but the legs weren't listening!!  -  We have this on video tape and it happened so quickly and with such subtlety that it was over before it began !!   - awesome!!   I came away with an increased appetite to push forward with SL4 Kenpo as I know did everyone else and to be able to blend in with you guys over there just proved that we have a great Instructor over here who has a great Instructor over there (not that I'm biased or anthing :wink: ) and combine this with being able to learn from the Doc himself whenever possible well - *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT*!!!!
> Also great to see Rod at the bar and spend some more social time with you big hugs to you too - sorry we didnt get to meet up in Vegas - missed meeting Marea - you look great on the bike - *"YOU GO GIRL*!"    You guys are really a very special group and I felt really sad when we had to leave you and that was only after a couple of days!!   -  Finally to the Doc - much love and hugs as always.     All in all an excellent trip - THANKYOU!!!   - PS  I know that Mr Canniford would like to add his own thanks to you all for making us feel so very welcome and for the unparalled hospitality shown to us  as he currently does not have the use of a computer and has asked me to pass his very best on to you all and cant wait to meet up again!!      Doc - sorry I didn't get to meet the Duchess and as for the Super Bowl - "we shall see......!!   Take Care everyone.  xxxx


"I ain't mad at you." XXX


----------



## Dan G (Jul 10, 2005)

Bode said:
			
		

> I'd just like to add in my two cents.
> Mr. Mills, Mr. Singh, and to everyone I met when the BKU stopped by the school, salute to you all. It was a pleasure to meet so many great Kenpo minds.
> I had a brief reprieve from being the dummy subject. Igor (Mr. Some hard to pronounce german last name) and Mr. Singh were too often used in my place. Thanks!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone again!


Please say "Hi  from the London club" to Igor when you next see him! 

Brings a smile to my face to hear that our instructor's been taking the role of crash test dummy again, but please make sure you gentlemen don't break him too much! We want him back in London in one piece to show us all the new tricks he's been learning!

Best Regards

Dan


----------



## Doc (Jul 10, 2005)

Dan G said:
			
		

> Please say "Hi  from the London club" to Igor when you next see him!
> 
> Brings a smile to my face to hear that our instructor's been taking the role of crash test dummy again, but please make sure you gentlemen don't break him too much! We want him back in London in one piece to show us all the new tricks he's been learning!
> 
> ...


I gave Igor his last lesson for awhile on Thursday night. He survived and will be back in a few weeks. He looks good and Kevin Mills now has a good platform to continue his teaching with Igor. We had a great time afterwards buying eye candy at Mel's Diner. 

NEXT!


----------



## Dan G (Jul 10, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> I gave Igor his last lesson for awhile on Thursday night. He survived and will be back in a few weeks. He looks good and Kevin Mills now has a good platform to continue his teaching with Igor. We had a great time afterwards buying eye candy at Mel's Diner.
> 
> NEXT!


Mel's Diner sounds like it has a story behind it, will definitely be asking him about it all when he get's back...

regards

Dan


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 11, 2005)

You guys have all the fun...

Hope everything goes well with the summer camp, wish I could make it.
Best wishes to you all
Simon (and Matt...)


----------



## Doc (Jul 11, 2005)

Bode said:
			
		

> I promise not to get her in any trouble that I wouldn't get into myself....


"bodyguard'*s*.


----------



## JenniM (Jul 11, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> You guys have all the fun...
> 
> Hope everything goes well with the summer camp, wish I could make it.
> Best wishes to you all
> Simon (and Matt...)


Hi Simon and Matt,   Yes Summer Camp looms this weekend and yes its going to be a lot of fun as always, we're very much looking forward to having Edmund here again with us and if the weather holds as it is at present here in the UK (Californian style!!)   it will be perfect - last year's Camp will be hard to top though with the Doc giving impromptu Seminars until the wee hours of the morning at the Camp and then to the delight of a few of us putting Igor to sleep back at the hotel  in the very very early hours of the morning much to the amusement of the onlooking hotel staff lol!!!!    If we dont see you at the IKC next year, hopefully you will make Camp - we will let you know dates as soon as they have been decided which is usually at the beginning of the year.       Best wishes back at you both.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 11, 2005)

JenniM said:
			
		

> Hi Simon and Matt, Yes Summer Camp looms this weekend and yes its going to be a lot of fun as always, we're very much looking forward to having Edmund here again with us and if the weather holds as it is at present here in the UK (Californian style!!) it will be perfect - last year's Camp will be hard to top though with the Doc giving impromptu Seminars until the wee hours of the morning at the Camp and then to the delight of a few of us putting Igor to sleep back at the hotel in the very very early hours of the morning much to the amusement of the onlooking hotel staff lol!!!! If we dont see you at the IKC next year, hopefully you will make Camp - we will let you know dates as soon as they have been decided which is usually at the beginning of the year. Best wishes back at you both.


Thanks Ma'am, and once again best wishes to all, and enjoy the weekend
Simon


----------

